# Beginner's coffee corner - Gaggia+SGP



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I think I've just about finished my set up. Sage grinder pro, gaggia classic with my brand new pressure gauge fitted, bottomless portafilter. Might get some more tasteful microfiber cloths for the steam wand. Amazon Alexa plug turns the machine on 5:45 each morning for my morning shot.

Well chuffed!!!


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice set up! SGP served me well for many years before the inevitable 'upgraditis' set in. Enjoy!


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm going for a very similar setup myself. How you finding the SGP? I'm tempted but also by the Gaggia MDF if I get a classic just for keeping common branding.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

forsh said:


> I'm going for a very similar setup myself. How you finding the SGP? I'm tempted but also by the Gaggia MDF if I get a classic just for keeping common branding.


The SGP will be better than the MDF.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

forsh said:


> I'm going for a very similar setup myself. How you finding the SGP? I'm tempted but also by the Gaggia MDF if I get a classic just for keeping common branding.


 It works very well. Comes out quite clumpy so I am using a small metal stirrer to even it out before tamping. But I love the hopper, timer function and grind settings.


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice. Any hints/tips on drilling out the hole to accommodate the new gauge please?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Use a high quality holesaw, eg Starret or Bosch. You will also need the mandrel, this is the piece that holds the saw and fits to the drill.

These will be available online or from electrical suppliers or tool shops/ plumbers merchants.

The drill will need to be used at a SLOW speed. A small hole drilled first will locate the mandrell drill (1/4 ") Lightly centre punch the hole centre to locate the drill (or tape IF you are very careful ) Lubricate the holesaw as you drill.

Either remove the machine innards or take extreme care where the dill goes through.

Purchase your gauge first and check for nearest holesaw size.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Fabulous set up. Reminds me of the good old days!


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Latest addition... a handmade espresso mug warmer. Since I am always forgetting where I left it.


----------

